# LI Western Suffolk Accounts for sale



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

The parent company of our snow plow business is shutting down so no more plowing. We had a deal to sell the accounts but now he has decided he can't handle the work. It's 10 commercial / industrial buildings in close proximity, western Suffolk. Pre-pay contracts for about $25k per season, throws off $5-10k in profit. Looking for 20% of first years contracts. I will do introductions and assist with establishing this years contracts. We ran 2-3 trucks, 1 with spreader and a bobcat or the like to cover, spending on storm size.

Ed 516-983-3474
[email protected]


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

EdNewman;1871969 said:


> The parent company of our snow plow business is shutting down so no more plowing. We had a deal to sell the accounts but now he has decided he can't handle the work. It's 10 commercial / industrial buildings in close proximity, western Suffolk. Pre-pay contracts for about $25k per season, throws off $5-10k in profit. Looking for 20% of first years contracts. I will do introductions and assist with establishing this years contracts. We ran 2-3 trucks, 1 with spreader and a bobcat or the like to cover, spending on storm size.
> 
> Ed 516-983-3474
> [email protected]


Message me your number, the one listed goes to some guy in Commack looking to get his lot plowed not named Ed


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry, iphone auto-incorrect 516-983-3473


----------

